# Is white noise safe to use every night?



## mamabtt (Apr 15, 2003)

Not sure where to ask this - by looking at the "health" board, it doesn't seem like the proper place since it appears to be mostly dealing with adult health.

We have used white noise practically since the beginning for our 2.5yr old son during naps/nighttime. He is a *very* light sleeper (probably gets that from me) and it seems like the only way to drowned out the sounds of us breathing, etc -LOL (we do co-sleep) I am wondering if this is safe for his hearing.
Also, are we setting him up for a lifetime of reliance on white noise to sleep? When we don't use it or slowly lower it he does seem to sleep less. Should we slowly "wean" him from it.

Any experience, ideas?


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi!

My little kids have always slept with some kind of noise making machine. We have had a few different models over the years. We've used white noise, ocean waves, thunderstorm, rain, babbling stream, meadow sounds...you get the idea. I doubt you'd have any hearing loss problems unless you were blaring the noise loudly. We just make sure the sounds we play are at a low level. The main benefit ( for us ) from this is that my kids could sleep thru a train wreck! Our first child used to wake up when dh's alarm would go off in the wee hours of the morning.
My kids are so used to it that now when I want to wake them up, I just turn off the sounds and they wake on their own. No need to yell and shake them out of bed, which I think is a much nicer way to wake up in the morning.

We haven't had any speech problems, but the kids do prefer to have some sort of sound while they sleep. I don't think this is such a bad thing because they can sleep anywhere, especially when we have to do lots of traveling and sleeping in strange beds.


----------



## tausborn (Aug 10, 2003)

I personally have always slept with a noisemaker of some kind.. at the very least a fan. I am infamous throughout my family as having the most acute hearing, so it hasn't ever hurt me.

Both of my little ones co sleep, and so, they have been exposed to this white noise ever since day one, for every nap and every night time. They certainly do not have any speech or hearing issues.

Honestly, I think this must be an old wives tale of some kind.. the idea that white noise will harm a baby's ears. It's not like we are talking about a jack hammer!

I wouldn't worry about it at all. How about asking MIL to provide some proof?


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

I enjoy sleeping with light white noise (a fan, a heater, etc.) and so does DS. I find it very soothing and I imagine DS does as well. When we started using it (when he was about 2 or so months old), his sleep patterns got better and better. Our house is very small and DS is a light sleeper (indeed, he gets this from me) and white noise has been a life saver for us all...

We use a small fan in the summer time, and an evaporative humidifier in the winter months. Both serve two good purposes in that the fan also keeps him room cool and the humidifier keeps his room properly humidified when we use the VERY dry electric baseboard heater in the winter (which has also kept him a more healthy I believe).

The only dangers I've heard about white noise are with regard to very loud, constant white noise. I know people who work in factories have to be very concerned about this, and I know many nowadays where ear plugs when they work... I haven't heard about white noise during the day causing speech issues, but I suppose constant noise could be of concern and it stands to reason. As it is, with the nighttime white noise, I haven't noticed speech issues. In fact, lately it's been a little too good (as in he NEVER stops talking!!







).


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

I've had a white noise machine in my room since I was 16 (I'm 28 now) and have no problems. I always used it in my oldest dd's room and with my younger 2 girls as well. My oldest is actually in the process of being tested at school for learning disabilites and recently had her speech tested and it came back with flying colors (we suspect a problem in a different area) so I know for a fact that her speech has not been compromised by anything, esp the white noise machine.
Honestly I don't see a problem in using it, even long term. Yes, I'm very used to it and it's weird to sleep with out it but I think I've just conditioned myself to associating the white noise with sleeping. I think it's helpful with the girls since when I lay Lily down and put that on, she knows it's time to sleep and it helps to somewhat drown out the noises the other girls are making.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

I am a very light sleeper. I can adapt (college dorm, hostels), though it takes a couple of mostly sleepless nights, and once i am out of the situation, I revert back to light sleeping.

So, I think light or heavy sleeping is just a trait, and I doubt sleeping with a noise maker will change the trait of light or heavy sleeping permanently. You prob can temporarily train your kids to sleep through noise, but if they are light sleepers, they will revert back to being bothered by noise once removed from the habitual noise.

I don't know about ear damage. Maybe try turning it off when you go to sleep and are assured the house will be mostly quiet.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I wouldn't be worried about ear damage at all, just 'training'. :LOL My best friend always sleeps with white noise; usually just a fan, but often a fan and static on the radio. One evening a bunch of us were hanging around talking and a cd ended, leaving a lot of white noise coming out of the speakers. My friend's eyes started to droop and he was saying "What time is it? I'm really tired all of a sudden..." :LOL It was only about 8:30. I turned off the stereo and he kinda blinked like he'd been hypnotized. It was hilarious! :LOL


----------



## mamabtt (Apr 15, 2003)

LOL' eilonwy, that's very funny!

Thanks everyone







It is very helpful to hear that others use white noise without worry.

My MIL was concerned because her friend's son had worked in a factory for only a few years and suffered hearing damage - so she concluded that my sons ears *must* be at risk if he has white noise on all night (and nap)

I like the idea of turning it off once I get into bed with him and I know the house will be relatively quiet (except for the dog occasionally walking around downstairs, the heat coming on/off, and me breathing/swallowing, LOL) at least we sent my husband down the hall since he snores like a freight train. Anyway, I think I will try this idea slowly and see what happens. I think I am less concerned now about hearing loss but just would rather he not *need* white noise to sleep forever. I was hooked on ear plugs and eye mask since junior high (that's how light a sleeper I hav always been) and it has been very hard to break the habit - I still slide back









Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## florabunda (May 6, 2003)

I, too, have grown up using a machine for white noise. I also receive a lot of grief from dh and mil regarding damage, (she's even mentioned stress and other psychological stuff) that will happen over time.

I'd be curious to know which white noise machines you prefer the most. Fans, certain brands, which types of noise, etc. We've always used a brand called, "Sleepmate" but I'd be curious to try something else without wasting our practically non-existant money on something that's too loud, too computerized sounding -you get the picture.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## siddie (Jan 15, 2003)

I would just caution against keeping the unit too near you. Remember that sleeping under electric blankets and led's from clock radios can be harmful so I would think that it could be harmful to sleep to near any electric appliance.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Moving this to Nighttime Parenting (sorry it took so long!)...


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

We co sleep and have some kind of noise in the background. (fan, tv, ocean, waves, brooke) I've been sleeping with some kind of noise since I was young. No problems yet.


----------

